# 2300 ACRE STILL HUNT CLUB HAS IMMEDIATE OPENINGS



## DVSARGE6 (Aug 29, 2006)

LOCATED IN LUDOWICI, GA JUST SOUTH OF HINESVILLE, GA. CLUB HAS A CAMP WITH POWER. WATER AND SEPTIC HOOK-UP. FOR CONTACT INFORMATION CLUB PHOTOS GO TO:  

http://home.bellsouth.net/p/pwp/buckstophuntclub


----------



## jimmy_mac (Aug 29, 2006)

`Link not working, but I am interested. Who do I contact?


----------



## STRYCNINE (Aug 31, 2006)

Would also like info.


----------



## plumbob (Sep 11, 2006)

I wil be coming thru ludowici on the 27 of this month I am interested. please call my cell phone 754-581-1634 to let me know if there is still a spot avail.


----------



## markantony57 (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm interested. Who do I call?


----------



## hydrabyte (Nov 3, 2006)

*PM SENT*

PM back or send email
THX


----------



## greywolf (Nov 12, 2006)

hey from north ga. intrested have three to four others send me pm or email at capt.henry@gilmersheriff.com with some contact info thanks.


----------



## bigdfromNC (Nov 29, 2006)

*what county*

what county is this in and do you have openings?


----------



## DeerSlayer1 (Dec 2, 2006)

The link to our club website is http://buckstophuntingclub.com  It's a great club!  Make sure you check the website it should answer all of your questions.  If for some reason you have any further questions or want to join the club, you can contact our Club President, David Urvina @ 912-617-0796.


----------



## logger (Mar 12, 2007)

HEYI'M INTERESTED IN THE CLUB WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHEN I COULD SEE IT AND WHATS THE TOTAL # OF MEMBERS GOING TO BE THANKS, LOGGER


----------

